# August 2016 POTM Winner



## snowbear (Sep 10, 2016)

Congratulations to @DScience for the _Midnight Dreaming_, the August 2016 POTM!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2016)

Congratulations; well deserved.  Excellent image.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 11, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 13, 2016)

congrats


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 13, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 16, 2016)

Congrats, beautiful....


----------



## goooner (Sep 16, 2016)

Great shot, congrats.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 16, 2016)

Congrats.


----------

